# How do you track text messages?



## IH8theFriendZone

My wife is having the very beginnings of interaction with an ex boyfriend...probably her greatest love before me (and without question her greatest source of hurt). I'm in the military and overseas and I've seen on her facebook account some activity where she's liked a couple posts of his and he's liked a couple posts of hers. Unless she's using a different email address (I doubt...she's not tech savvy at all) I know she hasn't sent him or received any email messages. But I wonder if she texts him. Probably not but I want to know and nip it in the bud if it happens or is happening. 
How can I see her texts? She has an LG enV3 so it's not like you can download apps to it...and I couldn't anyway because I'm half way around the world. When I get on to our wireless carrier's website (Verizon) there's nothing there...just the phone numbers she's texting (and I have no idea what his phone # would be but none of the numbers she's texted raise any red flags but again, I don't know what I don't know right now).
Is it possible for me to do this without her knowing?
It's probably nothing, but I want to know right away if anything begins to flourish with her ex.


----------



## Grayson

I once asked our carrier if it were possible to obtain texts from their system, and was told that it's not...for privacy purposes, they don't keep copies of those transmissions. What you should be able to do, at the very least, is see the date, time and phone number of all texts, incoming and outgoing, on your bill. Our carrier allows us to log in and view bill details for both phone and data (text) transmissions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IH8theFriendZone

Yeah, I can do that. I can see a list of every number she's texted and every number who has texted her. Trouble is, I have no idea what this guy's cell phone number is, so if I could skim the messages I'd be able to pick out if she's getting in touch with him. I'm sure it's probably nothing, but as Pres Reagan said, "Trust, but verify." If something starts to go down, I want to know about it immediately.



Grayson said:


> I once asked our carrier if it were possible to obtain texts from their system, and was told that it's not...for privacy purposes, they don't keep copies of those transmissions. What you should be able to do, at the very least, is see the date, time and phone number of all texts, incoming and outgoing, on your bill. Our carrier allows us to log in and view bill details for both phone and data (text) transmissions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladyybyrd

You can't get the text message itself, but you can get a list of numbers that have been text.


----------



## paramore

you can do a cell lookup and pay for the name of the owner of a cell number, I hate to admit that, as I have encouraged my husband to take a look at this site, and I am damn sure he would look at all of my posts and threads, generally it's about 10 bucks.


----------



## kgregory1011

Verizon has the ability to retrieve all text messages that have been sent and received. You need someone to subpoena them. They are used alot in divorce cases or when being harrassed.


----------



## notreadytoquit

kgregory1011 said:


> Verizon has the ability to retrieve all text messages that have been sent and received. You need someone to subpoena them. They are used alot in divorce cases or when being harrassed.


Yes this is correct. All cell phone carriers in the US, after Sep 11 are mandated to keep a copy of the content of the text messages. But if the messages are sent via Blackberry email then you cannot get the content and you need a subpoena to do that.


----------



## copperfiend

Do you know the numbers of people that she would regularly text? If so, you may be able to see if she is texting somebody you don't know. Also, look at past month's statements and see if she is texting a new number all of a sudden.


----------



## Mikel

Hey Buddy, 
All you have to do is talk to your wife... 
Let her know what you know and how you feel about it. Sneaking around to find out secrets is an option. But an open communication with your loved one is always the best way. If she is truely giving this other guy serious consideration, then there is the possibility that you guys are not meant to last. You married here because you love her, she married you because she loves you. You have to trust in that until otherwise proven wrong. If you talk to her about your issues,
and she doesn't support concerns, then you may have a problem. I hope you get your piece of mind, you have my utmost respect. If you don't get the response from her that you want, then you will know.... There are sooo many women out there, so don't let it get you down, if you don't like what she has to say. The fact is though.... "Open and Honest"... is truely the only way to find your happiness.... Don't hide from who your are, and don't hide from what you fear.... No matter what the outcome... look life in the eye and keep moving forward...
Good luck to ya.... And thanks for doing what you do....


----------



## the guy

Talking to my wife would have been great if she would have told the truth. 

Protect your marriage and do the work in trusting but verifing that trust.


----------



## Chaparral

IH8theFriendZone said:


> My wife is having the very beginnings of interaction with an ex boyfriend...probably her greatest love before me (and without question her greatest source of hurt). I'm in the military and overseas and I've seen on her facebook account some activity where she's liked a couple posts of his and he's liked a couple posts of hers. Unless she's using a different email address (I doubt...she's not tech savvy at all) I know she hasn't sent him or received any email messages. But I wonder if she texts him. Probably not but I want to know and nip it in the bud if it happens or is happening.
> How can I see her texts? She has an LG enV3 so it's not like you can download apps to it...and I couldn't anyway because I'm half way around the world. When I get on to our wireless carrier's website (Verizon) there's nothing there...just the phone numbers she's texting (and I have no idea what his phone # would be but none of the numbers she's texted raise any red flags but again, I don't know what I don't know right now).
> Is it possible for me to do this without her knowing?
> It's probably nothing, but I want to know right away if anything begins to flourish with her ex.


You do need to let her know that facebooking exs is way out of line NO ONE should do that. It seems like half the affairs here nave a facebook componet to them. Don't be hostile but ask her to defriend him. Ask her how it would look if you started chatting up your ex girfriends.

Be firm but nice. Let her know you have boundaries and thats a deal breaker. If she says you are controlling, tell her she can do anything she wants but when it crosses your boundaries you have to do what you have to do also.

Trust but verify always.


----------



## henson

ladyybyrd said:


> You can't get the text message itself, but you can get a list of numbers that have been text.


Yes, you can get the phone numbers from your phone provider. If yoou want to know the content of the message, you may need a sms tracker.


----------



## daisygirl 41

If you see a sudden increase in the number if Txts to a certain number then you'll know.
My H was txtin his xOw over 60 times a day. It went from zero to 60 in a week! Then you'll know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## universe23

daisygirl 41 said:


> If you see a sudden increase in the number if Txts to a certain number then you'll know.
> My H was txtin his xOw over 60 times a day. It went from zero to 60 in a week! Then you'll know!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. My wife went from 200 texts a month to 1600 a month when she started her affair and every one of them was to that one special number. If something is going on the dates/times/quantity of the texts should be a pretty good indicator even if you dont have the content.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral

zombie thread


----------



## firedog1

My wife hated texting but then she started texting 30-40 times a day. She raised hell if I called her at work if not an emergency and would NOT answer texts to until lunch or after work. Then when she started Sexting a man 25 years younger, it was all day long and at night when she caught me not looking. 
I sent her a nude photo and she blew up and said, We are NOT going to start that! Later I found out they were sending photos to each other at the same time.
I was able to get a copy of all texts and pictures through the local Police. I work there part time! lol
She would not admit to anything until I showed her my proof! Fantastic liar! Her Lover also friended her on Facebook!
I verify EVERYTHING now!!!!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

If there's a sims card I heard you can load that into a computer. This might work. Good luck.


----------



## NaturalHeart

firedog1 said:


> My wife hated texting but then she started texting 30-40 times a day. She raised hell if I called her at work if not an emergency and would NOT answer texts to until lunch or after work. Then when she started Sexting a man 25 years younger, it was all day long and at night when she caught me not looking.
> I sent her a nude photo and she blew up and said, We are NOT going to start that! Later I found out they were sending photos to each other at the same time.
> *I was able to get a copy of all texts and pictures through the local Police. I work there part time! lol*
> She would not admit to anything until I showed her my proof! Fantastic liar! Her Lover also friended her on Facebook!
> I verify EVERYTHING now!!!!


 
OK so you were able to get this working at a police station? How? Please dont tell me you had access to just type in any random number and see text messages between people working in a police station....


----------



## Chaparral

I think he may be wanting to talk to you about being around your kids. Possibly astheir step father.


----------



## Chaparral

Concerning typos. My tablet is dyslexic. The cursor is impossible and auto fill refuses to let me write ehtt I want it to.


----------



## ImperfectMomma

Log in to your verizon account. Go under "my verizon" and then "back up my contacts ". This will give you a list of every contact she has saved on her phone. BUT, if it's a really new contact, it may not be on there. It also has the ability to reverse lookup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaung

The op is a year old


----------



## vohoadao1987

Yes, you can, its easy to track if you have install a spyware program on target phone.

i google search and find "HelloSPY" app. it help to track real time phone location, sms, call history, spy call and more.

hope this help!


----------



## kenmoore14217

" (I doubt...she's not tech savvy at all)"

Just a quick heads up, WS's become 'tech savvy' very quickly


----------



## tacoma

IH8theFriendZone said:


> My wife is having the very beginnings of interaction with an ex boyfriend...probably her greatest love before me (and without question her greatest source of hurt). I'm in the military and overseas and I've seen on her facebook account some activity where she's liked a couple posts of his and he's liked a couple posts of hers. Unless she's using a different email address (I doubt...she's not tech savvy at all) I know she hasn't sent him or received any email messages. But I wonder if she texts him. Probably not but I want to know and nip it in the bud if it happens or is happening.
> How can I see her texts? She has an LG enV3 so it's not like you can download apps to it...and I couldn't anyway because I'm half way around the world. When I get on to our wireless carrier's website (Verizon) there's nothing there...just the phone numbers she's texting (and I have no idea what his phone # would be but none of the numbers she's texted raise any red flags but again, I don't know what I don't know right now).
> Is it possible for me to do this without her knowing?
> It's probably nothing, but I want to know right away if anything begins to flourish with her ex.



It is indeed possible to do this without her knowing but you need some info.

There is an app that can be remotely downloaded to Android phones that will track location, texts, calls, even give you access to take photos/videos remotely.

I believe this is the right one.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.prey&hl=en

You will need her gmail log in info to get the app and have it secretly loaded onto her phone.


----------



## Remains

This thread began in 2011!


----------



## Remains

lisha, you are picking up dead threads! They are old and out of date.


----------

